# Events in Suffolk area



## Overread (2 July 2016)

Just a general shout out here (as well as doing searches and the like of my own); wondering if anyone knows of any Suffolk events coming up which would be friendly to a random hobbyist photographer turning up. 

Generally looking for showjumping; though xcountry and other events more than willing to drop in and have a try at.


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 July 2016)

have you looked on horsedates?  usually loads on there but cant recommend a photographer friendly one.  may be worth contacting some of the organisers to enquire..


----------



## Overread (2 July 2016)

Thanks Splash! 

Aye I intend to do so; its just becoming more aware of that world of competing and of events in general as I'm otherwise not involved in the horse world at all really.


----------

